# Motherload of Photos ....



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, I've been poked, prodded & nagged by a certain few to get some more pics up :coolwink: So, here we go, a massive thread of pics that I've spent more hours of my life working on than I care to think about .... hopefully this mother-load will mean I can now rest easy & be photo free for a year before the girls wind me up again .....


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

The links don't work :'(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh dee I can't see any of the pics 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

booo photos are not showing up for me


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

If you right click and open the images in a new tab, you can see them. 

Love the pics, Dee! I love seeing your furkids. Who is that little one? I think I missed it if you finally ended up settling on a new pup! I'm afraid this won't hold us over for another year, though. We shall continue to demand photos of your lovely little munchkins!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't see them. :/


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

On a Mac computer, you can control-click on the images, and they work fine [control click, and then choose 'view image']. After all, Australia is on the bottom of the world, and things just tend to fall off......


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

After all that I can't see em either! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I cant see them either :-( .


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Did you guys try to right click on them and select the "Open image in new tab" option?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

That's too much work lol I'm viewing from my phone so there is no right click I wanted to see them!!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

They're all gorgeous! I think we need photos at least four times a year though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm using my phone too. No right click available. :/


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't see them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I signed in with my PC just to see them. Okay I need to do homework too but I really wanted to see the pictures!

So adorable!! I love your new little munchkin Dee!! If you weren't so far away I would come steal him at least to give him lots of snuggles.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Same here. If I right click, I don't have the option to open in another tab.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

AussieLass said:


> Well, I've been poked, prodded & nagged by a certain few to get some more pics up :coolwink: So, here we go, a massive thread of pics that I've spent more hours of my life working on than I care to think about .... hopefully this mother-load will mean I can now rest easy & be photo free for a year before the girls wind me up again .....


Dee I think I got them working for you?

and I just have to say they are ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Dee, I followed the thread when you were stuck between the two pups and I have to say that little Jack was clearly the right choice. He is too cute for words. I just love his little face, what a teeny little muzzle he has. Lovely pictures.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Tracy! 

Dee, your pups are simply gorgeous! Especially tiny little Jack 

Don't even fool yourself into thinking that you won't be harassed for more pics for another year! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

THANK YOU TRACEY! 

I could not see them by phone computer right click etc. 

OMG Dee so cute! I love them and if you think we are waiting another year you are mistaken my friend!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG Dee!! I may have to come and steal little Jack! 
All of them are absolutely gorgeous!
You should definitely post more photos of them!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

SO cute! If having a puppy wasn't such a pain in the butt I would be jealous  These days I really like to see pictures of OTHER people's puppies! The rest of the pack is looking good too.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Aaarrrgh I need a coffee .... had a long post typed out & the damn cable came loose & booted me offline .... I'll be back .... grrrrrr nothing is working for me.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So which of the others is Jack related to? He looks a lot like Midge.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Tracy, first I have to say you are my absolute hero, thank you soooo much! I nearly hurled this laptop out the window at 1 a.m. - I copied the IMG code (as one is supposed to), I could see it & the pics as plain as day, did it just the same as I've always done it but the damn thing hiccuped. I was distraught - I took over 1,000 photos & spent days working on getting the ones suitable for Chi people cropped, re-sized etc. etc. I had a whole lot more to go up but walked away before I had a tantrum. 

So, I'm going to try again, or else make that album public so you can all see the 100 or so photos if you choose.

You all did such a fabulous job helping me to choose Lil' Jack, he's the light of our lives - exquisite in looks & personality, albeit he loves the menfolk much, much more than me, he goes demented the moment he hears the car pull in, he just goes crazy for my son & He Who Must Not Be Obeyed, bless him.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Such adorable pics of adorable babies!! You really should share those precious faces more often!! All of them are SO cute!! Lil Jack is a doll!! He's always been beautiful, and looks like he's going to develop into a gorgeous Man. He's really growing. It's so crazy how fast the puppy days sail by. Thank you for sharing your darling fur family. xxx


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally pics of Di's pack!! Oh they are all gorgeous! Their coats are so shiny and silky. And little Jack, looks how sweet and tiny! Oh Mimi is like a giant next to him. How much does he weigh now?! So glad the pics were fixed bc I was so upset I couldn't see them earlier! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hiya Z, he's 600gms or 1.3lbs. What's Mimi these days? Weeks old?

I must search out his date of birth, I'm worried I got it wrong by 2 weeks, which may well change his projected weight.

My head's all over the place at the moment with this photobucket debacle, so many questions unanswered, please don't think me rude, but this 'ol head can only deal with one issue at a time these days.

Zorana can you please, please pop over to my photobucket post and see if you can figure out where I'm going wrong, I just can't believe it after all these years of happily using it - I swear, the way facebook & chunderbucket keep fixing what's not broken, it's enough to make me give up computers completely.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Hiya Z, he's 600gms or 1.3lbs. What's Mimi these days? Weeks old?
> 
> I must search out his date of birth, I'm worried I got it wrong by 2 weeks, which may well change his projected weight.
> 
> ...


Mimi had her shots at 12 weeks and was 2lbs (just under 1kg), she goes back to the vet in 2 weeks (17 weeks) and I will get another weight on her. She's growing so fast it's crazy!! Her legs got so long and then she grew in length too!! Def not the 3 pounder she was charting. If I could guess, I would say 2.5lbs now. My friend Leslie adopted her sister after she was charting too small to breed. She was twice Lola's size at 8 weeks and now they are the exact same!! 

I'll check the photo bucket thread, I only started using it on here (on my phone) so I don't know much about it. I wish LS was back already, I think she would know for sure! But I'll look now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Dee, your pups are absolutely fabulous!!! Thanks for bearing through the computer and photobucket crap to share with us! lol They could not be more adorable! <3


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Adorable pics! very cute munchkins


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

gorgeous doggies...love the pics of them all on the bed...I also have been having some problems with P/bucket...I hate the new program !


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Finally Dee! So happy to see pics of all your pups! They are all gorgeous but I do love little Midge, she looks like a dainty little doll and she obviously loves Oliver, they are so cute snuggling together.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words, they really are the light of my life & if Tracy hadn't come to the rescue I would've have been able to get them up on screen ... such an amazing feeling to see them up there 

Zorana, Lil' Jack will be 16 weeks this Saturday & is weighing 600gm or 1.3lbs so heaven only knows what he'll end up. The only real growth I've noticed is that he's a little longer - when I first got him I could barely fit the width of my small hand laid flat between his neck & tail but now there's a little room to spare. I don't ever want him to grow up, he's by far & away the cutest pup behavior wise compared to all the others, he's just amazing.

Still can't get this damn p/bucket working, it's plaguing me, I'm losing sleep over it lol. LOVE your new collars, can't believe they sent you 2 freebies, that's just amazing and they're utterly gorgeous. Went & had a look at their website back backed out real quick when I saw the prices.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yay!!! i'm so happy to see the pics of your babies.  They are all gorgeous. ( and new puppy looks cute in his little tank top  )


----------

